# Home Made Draw Poker



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a little free time while recovering from surgery and turned out this all brass draw poker from some scraps.

Not something you'd want to carry around in your pocket, but it works great.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

makes a good weapon too! nice craftsmanship.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome!! Great still life pic with your smokin' tools.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Alot of guys in our prison system would love to have that thing!!! You didn't spend time in there did ya Todd???:lol::lol::lol:

Gotta love the Ronson Jet-Lite... I would love to get a nicer torch...but I can't find one that has a better flame than my Ronson!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Brass looks gorgeous and is very easy to work. That tool looks GREAT, but welcome to the world of canker sores.... just a sad fact of brass.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

> but welcome to the world of canker sores.... just a sad fact of brass.


Seriously??? I never knew that.

I know a couple of people who need to layoff the brass them.


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Brass looks gorgeous and is very easy to work. That tool looks GREAT, but welcome to the world of canker sores.... just a sad fact of brass.


Well, I figure that the brass contamination of the cigar will be pretty close to zero, plus I'm more likely to suffer from the brass boiler on my expresso machine.
Actually, brass is an alloy of copper and zinc and contains a small amount of lead - it's the lead that most people worry about.

I'll be sure to avoid licking the poker although some cigars taste so good, it may be tempting. :rotfl:


----------

